# Egg Donor - how long between donations?



## Slow Mo (Mar 17, 2009)

My wife and i cannot afford to pay for ICSI on our own and so have had one failed attempt at ICSI - she started her period last night and we were supposed to go for the pregnancy test on thursday..

What i'm wondering is, does anyone know how long it would be before she could donate again?  Only she will be 36 in July so i guess she would no longer be considered for sharing once she hits that age.  We have a follow up consultation next week so will know more then however I would appreciate any info anyone has in the meantime.

Thanks


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry to hear of your negative result this time, I know the sadness only too well so my thoughts are with you both.
I've egg shared twice, in April & September last year. I was 35yrs old on both attempts, so the same age as your wife. At our clinic, as long as the treatment commences before your 36th birthday then you can egg share. They usually like you to have at least one natural period after your failed attempt, so you have time to do another egg share before your wife reaches 36 (assuming she has a regular monthly cycle).
Good luck,
Lottie


----------

